# Need snow removal bids in Middletown Ohio



## VForest (Aug 25, 2010)

Vienna Forest in Middletown, Ohio is now accepting bids for snow removal for the 2010-2011 season. 
Corporate offices are pushing for a MONTHLY FEE -vs- per plow price. 
For more information please call(513)727-1124. Ask for Dawn Mayfield.

Apologies if this is the wrong forum.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Please call our office and we can get you the information that you need. 

513-770-9435

Thanks
Jeremy


----------

